# Ribs for a Firefighter Friend



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just put a rack of beef and two racks of pork ribs on the Akorn.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Coming along fine.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Done.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

As usual pay, lip smackin good lookin vittles. Recognize the coffee rub on the pork but the beef ribs look like a peppercorn mix. A tutorial if you will please.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

The beef ribs, top pic, have the coffee rub. It is made by this recipe.

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Steak Seasoning
1 tablespoon espresso powder or very finely ground coffee.
Mix well and rub on the meat and let sit at least one hour.

On the pork ribs I used the Neely's simple rub.

4 parts paprika
2 parts brown sugar
1 part onion powder


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks really good!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. I bookmarked it again.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Pay, sent to my email recipe folder.


----------

